# 5 weeks pregnant and having feeling of AF



## WeeJacs (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Kaz

I am 5 weeks pregnant after a IVF fresh cycle. We had 2 embryos transferred. We did a clear blue digital on day 10 after our transfer which said preg 2-3 weeks. I have a tingling feeling down below and tightness & bloated around my tummy. I am prescribed Progesterone 400mg twice daily, i know these can cause cramping but i'm just looking for some reassurance. I had a miscarriage very early on last year after our first cycle so my mind is in over drive. A few people i have mentioned it too said its quite common to feel like your period is coming so early on.

Jac x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Wee Jacs 

Yes can totally be normal at this stage. Try not to worry. Congratulations. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## WeeJacs (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Kaz, trying not to over think everything 😁 Not very good at it so far x


----------

